# At Stick & Wheel Field Shoot Today....



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Had a good thing going until that stinking rain started:angry: The 3 of us tied. That birdie was evil. Getting those arrows out was even more evil. At this point my arrows were going everywhere so I packed up my wet self and went home. 

It took me an hour to clean and dry my equipment too. Some of it is still drying out at this hour, especially my quiver. 

Had a great time (until getting soaked) and what a great turn out. Good job Pat & John for all the hard work done to prepare for the shoot. Sorry I missed out on the food but that warm shower and dry clothes sure felt good


----------



## phoenix 36 (Sep 19, 2007)

can't say I blame you for going home but it did make me me home sick for summer in Ireland.Thanks to Pat and Alex for showing us a great time on the range.I can say that this was the first time I attended a field shoot where the search for the holy grail was the high point of the day.Not only that but I had Pat singing kill the rabbit and the three boys singing about harry potter and a hippy van?
Bring out your dead(clang)
heres one --nine pence
I'm not dead!
what?
nothing here's your nine pence..................................


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Was thinking about you guys all day. It rained just enough here that we parked the open trailer and started using the enclosed trailer for Prag Jr.'s move. Of course by the time we got the enclosed trailer hooked up, the rain stopped.

Sounds like you had a great time, but I'm beginning to wonder about LoneEagle - doesn't get out of bed if it's a little cool and then runs home if she gets we. Girl, if you're going to run with the "big dogs", you're going to have to tuffen up a bit. :shade: BTW: Congrats on that PB at the MooTel on Thu - feels good, doesn't it?

OK Sarge, get those scores to me so I can get them posted.

Hope to see all of you next week at the SE Sectional at DCWC.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

phoenix 36 said:


> can't say I blame you for going home but it did make me me home sick for summer in Ireland.Thanks to Pat and Alex for showing us a great time on the range.I can say that this was the first time I attended a field shoot where the search for the holy grail was the high point of the day.Not only that but I had Pat singing kill the rabbit and the three boys singing about harry potter and a hippy van?
> Bring out your dead(clang)
> heres one --nine pence
> I'm not dead!
> ...


We are the Knights who say Ne and we want you to bring us a shrubery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Was thinking about you guys all day. It rained just enough here that we parked the open trailer and started using the enclosed trailer for Prag Jr.'s move. Of course by the time we got the enclosed trailer hooked up, the rain stopped.
> 
> Sounds like you had a great time, but I'm beginning to wonder about LoneEagle - doesn't get out of bed if it's a little cool and then runs home if she gets we. Girl, if you're going to run with the "big dogs", you're going to have to tuffen up a bit. :shade: BTW: Congrats on that PB at the MooTel on Thu - feels good, doesn't it?
> 
> ...


Yes the PB felt great. Was hopefully on the way to another PB when the rain hit:angry: There are some advantages to being female; prefer to be warm and dry All considering I hang in with you "big dogs" pretty good. I sure put up with alot of "dirty ol' man" talk 

You will see me next week:smile:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*My gosshhhh girl......lighten up on those boysss.....they might get mad, gather up their toys and go home if you start spanking them....

Sounds like the expense of all of that new equipment is paying off.....:teeth:

Hummmmmm......I might need to go shopping now...."OHHHHH MOOSE".......*

.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *My gosshhhh girl......lighten up on those boysss.....they might get mad, gather up their toys and go home if you start spanking them....
> 
> Sounds like the expense of all of that new equipment is paying off.....:teeth:
> 
> ...


Come help me out every chance you get:wink: 

Like you need an excuse to go shopping Go for it!!!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Rain......

Thanks to all who came out. I greatly appreciate it. I'll get the scores posetd (and sent to you Prag.) a little later today. I hope all had a good time...

Lone eagle...I worked on the bunny target, you should be good to go pulling arrows now...still got some work left to do on the walkways up/down that target though...to those who came, I promise it will be easier next time you come out...

Had a blast shooting a field round with phoenix and his 2 sons (the boys' first)...

That is what it's all about...got a photo on my phone in the truck...I'll try and tell some more of the story later today...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Rain......
> 
> Thanks to all who came out. I greatly appreciate it. I'll get the scores posetd (and sent to you Prag.) a little later today. I hope all had a good time...
> 
> ...



SCORES, I want scores NOW!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*bunny arrows*



psargeant said:


> Rain......
> 
> Thanks to all who came out. I greatly appreciate it. I'll get the scores posetd (and sent to you Prag.) a little later today. I hope all had a good time...
> 
> ...


Actually SCarson and John pulled those arrows with great difficulty. Must give credit where credit is due. Even they had difficulty using an arrow puller. Enjoyed shooting that target (minus the rain).


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

So we had a much larger turnout than I expected Saturday at Stick and Wheel. There was rain in the forecast, so i wasn't really expecting many shooters, but we wound up having 20 shooters...

I'm posting this picture because it is cool. Over the last 2 weeks they have been digging a hole in our field that we used to park cars in. Seems they are going to install a water line that need to go underneath interstate 40...they're using our "parking lot" for those purposes...you could drop my house in this hole, and it would disappear...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I didn't get very many pictures, becuse of the rain, I didn't want to ruin my nearly new camera. Here is the only other pic I will post, and what it is all about...Sarge Jr. and Phoenix 36's 2 sons at the shooting line...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> So we had a much larger turnout than I expected Saturday at Stick and Wheel. There was rain in the forecast, so i wasn't really expecting many shooters, but we wound up having 20 shooters...
> 
> I'm posting this picture because it is cool. Over the last 2 weeks they have been digging a hole in our field that we used to park cars in. Seems they are going to install a water line that need to go underneath interstate 40...they're using our "parking lot" for those purposes...you could drop my house in this hole, and it would disappear...


I can envision the 15 yarder being in the bottom of that hole.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

As I said, we had 20 shooters show up...shooting everything from a vintage 4 wheel PSE Citation (one of the hottest bows of the late 70's) to brand spanking new apples and waffle bows...and the scores come down as:
5/22/2010	Stick and wheel	28 Hunter	
AFFS Cindy Gibbs	DNF (loneeagle

AMBHFS	Jim Gregory 531
Tim Eaton 518 (treaton)	

AMFS Mike Alexander	547 (NCMikey)
Paul Puglisi 526 (Paul Puglisi)
Vincent Fogarty	520 (Phoenix 36)
Skip Campbell	517 
Pat Sargeant	501 (yours truly)
Locksley Hutchens 523	
Steve Carson	DNF (scarson)

CMBB Alex Sargeant	368 

CMFS Austin Hutchens	505

YMFS Justin Hutchens	496

AFFS Cindy Gibbs DNF (loneeagle0607)
Visitors 
AMFS Brad Baker 553 (xhunter)
John Bordick	522 
David (from Va)	511 
Tony Miller 491
Darrell Clapp	DNF (TANC)

CMFS Keen Fogarty	408

PWMFS	Luke Fogarty	Finished

As you can see my partners TANC, scarson and LoneEagle were chased off the course by a little bit of precipitation...

I probably should have quit at halfway too...

Keen and Luke Fogarty did a great job hanging in there for their first ever field round. they shot more that day than they had combined in their lives before:

Thanks again to all that came out...Stick and Wheel and the NCFAA certainly appreciate you all...

I'm missing a few scores. i had to leave before 1 group finished...I'll add them as soon as I get them...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

phoenix 36 said:


> can't say I blame you for going home but it did make me me home sick for summer in Ireland.Thanks to Pat and Alex for showing us a great time on the range.I can say that this was the first time I attended a field shoot where the search for the holy grail was the high point of the day.Not only that but I had Pat singing kill the rabbit and the three boys singing about harry potter and a hippy van?
> Bring out your dead(clang)
> heres one --nine pence
> I'm not dead!
> ...


pulleth ye' the pin of the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch and count to 3...

A recipe for killing evil bunnies if I ever heard one...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I can envision the 15 yarder being in the bottom of that hole.


I envision that too...2 problems with that theory though...

1). They plan to fill the hole when they're finished running the water line...
2). You'd have to find a way to anchr the target part way up...I'd recon the hole might be more than 15 yds deep

I just hope jarlicker doesn't see that picture...now that he's got a backhoe at DCWC, well we just don't need to be giving him ideas if you know what I mean :secret:


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

*AMFS Mike Alexander 547 (NCMikey)*

Just proves some "chewies" are pretty darn good at field. And shooting those big arrows, too. Great job, Mike. :smile: We'll have to do it more often. It's getting in our blood I think. 

*AMFS Brad Baker 553 (xhunter)*

And Brad used to be a chewie, but we can't call him one of our own anymore.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Rub it in!!*

PSarge, I see where you posted TWICE that I didn't finish. Just had to rub it in didn't you:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

TANC said:


> *AMFS Mike Alexander 547 (NCMikey)*
> 
> Just proves some "chewies" are pretty darn good at field. And shooting those big arrows, too. Great job, Mike. :smile: We'll have to do it more often. It's getting in our blood I think.
> 
> ...


Yea I kicked that ugly bad habbit!!!!ukey:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> PSarge, I see where you posted TWICE that I didn't finish. Just had to rub it in didn't you:wink:


Well you know in almost every way you're "one of the guys"...I couldn't help but point out your (and carson's) feminine tendencies:tongue:...I'll give TANC a pass, he hasn't fully shed his chewie skin yet:nyah:...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

TANC said:


> *AMFS Mike Alexander 547 (NCMikey)*
> 
> Just proves some "chewies" are pretty darn good at field. And shooting those big arrows, too. Great job, Mike. :smile: We'll have to do it more often. It's getting in our blood I think.
> 
> ...


I was definitely impressed with Mike's shooting...but then I knew he had it in him...he's a heck of a good shot for sure...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> PSarge, I see where you posted TWICE that I didn't finish. Just had to rub it in didn't you:wink:


I just noticed what you're talking about...didn't mean to do that...I thought somehow I had missed you when I copied and pasted it from my other file, so I added you back in...guess I didn't miss after all...

That whole copy and paste is sure easier for me than actually shooting...:sad:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I just noticed what you're talking about...didn't mean to do that...I thought somehow I had missed you when I copied and pasted it from my other file, so I added you back in...guess I didn't miss after all...
> 
> That whole copy and paste is sure easier for me than actually shooting...:sad:


I'm just "special". What can I say?

Yes, I think you copy and paste much better than you shoot:zip:


----------



## XSPOT60 (Apr 26, 2010)

It was a pleasure to shoot with Tim, Mike, and Brad. Of course i shoot with X HUNTER 2-3 times a week. And its always fun. Stick and wheel was a great place to come shoot. Thank guys.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

XSPOT60 said:


> It was a pleasure to shoot with Tim, Mike, and Brad. Of course i shoot with X HUNTER 2-3 times a week. And its always fun. Stick and wheel was a great place to come shoot. Thank guys.


Come on down anytime....glad you enjoyed yourself...


----------

